# pvc free ink



## izyan (Jul 23, 2013)

Please tell us that its possible to print pvc pathalate free photo heat transfer. Is ther any ink name?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

For photo transfers you probably want another process ... litho, ink jet, direct to garment.

I've used cad printz by TE and they are very nice though a tad heavy compared to screenprinting, about the same as litho.
Full Color Digital Transfers | Transfer Express


----------



## izyan (Jul 23, 2013)

Whats the cost. ? Where i find this material.


----------

